# Name this tune...



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

anybody heard this noise BEFORE?

*BEFORE VIDEO*
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...0.flv
thanks
*AFTER VIDEO ...after timing it correctly...*
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...1.flv








to everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Yes, its a bit smokey <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrinsanta.gif" BORDER="0"> 








zip tie











_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:44 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

neither video works


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

checked the cam timing?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (TBT-Syncro)*

didn't touch timing at all, came on a running vrt (blownginster) with the spacer already installed... 
* but the engine was sitting for at least 1.5 years without being started...

plenty of oil pressure on my gauge, looked inside the valve cover while running and plenty of oil there... 


_Modified by PjS860ct at 8:50 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## AutobahnTuningSolutions (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Sounds like a rod bearing.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

I like the valve cover








Sorry, I am of no help


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (AutobahnTuningSolutions)*

_i dont think its the bearings... its coming from the head
i know how a bad bearing sounds like







spun a rod bearing last year with my original vr6 engine (turbo'ed) and tried driving home (top of route 8 to Watertown














) then #2 rod decided kick a coke can size hole on the front of my block







_


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

if it has not run in over a year it may be the lifters.....How long have you been drivin it like that??


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (kamahao112)*

Just idle'd for 40 mins across 4 days ( so 10mins a day) and drove it less than 5 mins the other day. It drove fine, no hiccups... has power like a stock vr6 ( i didnt go into boost) only on 60lb inj. base tune 



_Modified by PjS860ct at 9:24 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Sounds like a lifter to me, search the archives a bit and you'll find a bunch of threads about lifter noise.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (BLSport)*

will do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i would have searched but i dont know what the noise is... 
thanks










_Modified by PjS860ct at 1:52 AM 12-28-2008_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

I hope that didn't come off like one of those "learn how to use search" replies, I didn't mean it that way...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (BLSport)*

no i didnt take it that way














thanks for the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

i say get it up to temp and drive for more then jut ten min and see if the noise noise calms down . if something was really wrong it prob. would have popped by now lol


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (kamahao112)*

haha







... yea, ill tinker with the car more tomorrow, going to get a mech. stethoscope and will try to pin point where the noise is really coming from... then drive around more, need to break in the clutch anyways...
i really hope its the lifters needing more break-in bc its been sitting for over a year








thanks everyone for the help... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Stock bottom end with spacer?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (RipCity Euros)*

yes


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Never mind then. I was gonna sugest piston slap with forged pistons on cold start, but that doesnt really happen with OEM pistons. Sounds like something in the valvetrain though.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_haha







... yea, ill tinker with the car more tomorrow, going to get a mech. stethoscope and will try to pin point where the noise is really coming from.: 

you can just use a big screwdriver.
put the flat end on the motor, and rest the handle against your ear.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Name this tune... (TBT-Syncro)*

if youre a little low on oil, just add some nice thick oil to see if the noise subsides. could just take a while to get those lifters going again.
what weight oil?
should get some 5w40 in there


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (jhayesvw)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will do that tomorrow...
I used mobil1 10w30 oil but that was way back in July, I thought I would be driving it in September but my Lugtronic didnt come till 2nd week of December















already have 5w40 in the shed ready to go in for the first oil change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif after it gets tuned


----------



## Rocco R16V (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Sounds like lifter noise to me.
Could try putting half a quart of ATF into the oil, drive around for a little while, then change the oil. The atf has lots of detergents that can clean out the junk in the system, just dont leave it in more than a couple of days. This worked great on an 8valve i had, did this when i bought the car ~125K been sitting, bad lifter noise, motor lasted 300k and was running great when car was crashed.


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

sounds exactly how my engine sounded when my plugs were gapped incorrectly


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Name this tune... (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Never mind then. I was gonna sugest piston slap with forged pistons on cold start, but that doesnt really happen with OEM pistons. Sounds like something in the valvetrain though.

That's what my thoughts were. We have Venolia's in our van and it sounds just like that when they are cold. It still may be piston slap. How many miles on the short block?


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

i had a simular sound from mine i thought my bigends were knocking at first ...i had a exhaust manifold leak before the turbo


----------



## Vdubsdrummer (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

sounds like your valve is hitting a piston or something


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

bent valves. heard it recently in a friends corrado








Timing off? jumped a tooth or more.
would also explain the smoking to a degree


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoMagic* »_bent valves.

x2


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*

***took out the ebay catch can off the car and that FIXed my smokey exhaust!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ebay catchcan http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and re-routed the valvecover vent back into the intake (go green)








***i really hope its not bent valves!!!














i drove the car today for a while with my Lugtronic on 60lb base tune and it ran awesome, kinda rich but safe







may have hit boost







a little, i need to get tuned asap! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got the longblock from blownginster in PA and its been sitting for a long time (atleast close to 2 years, he had his car in storage w/ the spacer installed then he got a 3L vr and it sat again in my shed till i had time to install everything together) (bought it in Nov 2007 and finally started it 2 weeks ago)

































_Modified by PjS860ct at 8:11 AM 12-30-2008_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoMagic)*

is there a test to check if there are bent valves? or i have to take off the head to find out?















thanks


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_is there a test to check if there are bent valves? or i have to take off the head to find out?















thanks

Pull the cam cover off, set the motor to TDC and see if the cam tool lines up. If you don't have a cam tool, check to see that the cuts in the camshafts are parallel to each other and the top of the cylinder head.
My motor had a similar noise, not the lifter tick, the clack noise you hear at about the 23 second mark of video 1. I pulled it all apart looking for a bent valve or a broken valve spring, but everything looks fine. Hoping it's just a lifter and not a bottom end bearing


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (leebro61)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

also...will a compression check show if i have (a) bent valve(s)


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

you want to do a leak down test compression testor is a waste imho


----------



## V.R.Lvr (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (PM R28)*

Bent valves would have drivability issue's, if power feels normal, no stumbling doubt it to be bent valves. But i could be wrong.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (V.R.Lvr)*

drove the car yesterday for errands and it ran fine... i may have hit boost for a sec or 2 just to see if it would work..lol and it did














the tune was rich enough that it was safe... (still on Lugnuts/ Lugtronic 60lb inj base tune = awesome)
while driving around, i reved it in neutral and let the gas pedal go and it didnt stall, the rev just went to 950-1000- idle, didnt bounce or anything...
if it is not to bad outside today, ill take off the intake mani/valvecover to check out the top of the head and put it in TDC to see if it lines up and also check the cams/lifters/chain guides for wear... 





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (PM R28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PM R28* »_you want to do a leak down test compression testor is a waste imho

youre opinion doesnt matter because you cant make a sentence!
do a compression test first. dont pull anything apart yet. if you have a bent valve or a issue in the bottom end a compression test will show it. a leak down test will be helpful once you have established there is a issue


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the help! I will do that later today...


----------



## ade007 (Jun 12, 2007)

get lenght of hose pipe to ur ear and drop down near the manifold first to rule out a cracked manifold or leak before you pull it apart ud be suprised how much it sounds like a knock


----------



## PM R28 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_
youre opinion doesnt matter because you cant make a sentence!
do a compression test first. dont pull anything apart yet. if you have a bent valve or a issue in the bottom end a compression test will show it. a leak down test will be helpful once you have established there is a issue









MY apologies Mr. Grammar Fairy


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (PM R28)*

I'd do a leakdown first thing. You don't even have to pull the intake manifold and valve cover either to do a leakdown. Start with cyl #1, get it setup right before TDC. Hook it up and put air in that cylinder, have a 1/2 inch breaker bar on the crank pulley and rotate it to TDC. You will hear the air going by the valves when you first hook it up, then as you get to TDC it should quiet right down. If you can still hear air, or feel it coming out of the TB or exhaust then the timing is either off or you have a bent valve. Just watch out because sometimes it will kick back pretty hard on the breaker bar when you have air in the cylinder. Use this method to check all the cylinders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

thanks! a friend of mine told me that he made a home made leakdown tester... so he will be helping me out after the new year... 
drove the car again today, and it was again perfect, rich but better than stock..haha

thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

sounds like you may just need to drive it!!!
use 5w40 oil and just be careful when youre driving it.
ive heard it take a while for lifters to quiet down sometimes. its odd to me, but
ive heard it many times.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

yea, thats what im hoping for... should I do an oil change already and use 5w40? I have only driven ~ 40 miles since I first started my car but with 10w30 mobil1...
lugnuts emailed me and told me to do some runs and log them and send the files to him so he can change my tune! well... thats gonna have to wait for a few days
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Happy New Year to Everyone here in the tex!!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

any updates??? how does the engine sound now??


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

no updates yet... i havent been driving the car since the 1st...
its been snowing every weekend and had single digit temps this pass week







hopefully this weekend ill be able to work on the car, just bought new lifters and will install my old 256 catcams in there... hopefully i dont have to take the head off... 
ill update after the cams and lifters are in...

thanks for the concern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

sounds good .....good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: (kamahao112)*

soak the lifters in some mystery oil now until you put them in...


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (WindsorJetta8v)*

I would actually bleed the lifters down before installing them. They are usually pumped up when you get them, and have solvents in them. The reason to bleed them down is also to ensure the valves do not stay open and cause the car to not start due to no compression after you get it all back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## needsomthincheap (Feb 3, 2004)

i think it sounds like a rod bearing... not to be the bearer of bad news or anything. i would pull the oil pan off and check em. just to make sure. its common ive had 2 VR's with spun bearings. Nothing to do with over reving them of course though


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (needsomthincheap)*

np... but its not the rod bearings, the sound is definetly coming from the head. the car drive normal... warms up, idle, no hiccups, cruises like stock (actually better), WOT runs are awesome but just have that noise 
i first started driving the car Jan 2nd and parked it on the 4th (due to weather) 
if mother nature is kind this weekend, ill definetly work on the car














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

the lifters i bought is pre-oiled and each lifter is in a little plastic bag from GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

sounds a lot like a spun rod bearing. id put money on it.


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_I'd do a leakdown first thing. You don't even have to pull the intake manifold and valve cover either to do a leakdown. Start with cyl #1, get it setup right before TDC. Hook it up and put air in that cylinder, have a 1/2 inch breaker bar on the crank pulley and rotate it to TDC. You will hear the air going by the valves when you first hook it up, then as you get to TDC it should quiet right down. If you can still hear air, or feel it coming out of the TB or exhaust then the timing is either off or you have a bent valve. Just watch out because sometimes it will kick back pretty hard on the breaker bar when you have air in the cylinder. Use this method to check all the cylinders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You dont have to pull the intake or valve cover for a compression test either. for a leakdown make sure ur on compression stroke. also you could hear air coming out form the dipstick if you have excessive blowby. 
If i was you i would start by a compression test. If you have low compression squirt a little oil in the spark plug hole. Just a little. if the compression goes up then you may have excessive blow by. if it stays low then you probably have a valve problem.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (thisismike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisismike* »_sounds a lot like a spun rod bearing. id put money on it.

well hoping that its not cus I spun my #2 rod bearing last year in my old vrt setup, so i know the sound of it and its not the same


----------



## JVita08 (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

I will put my money on Rod Bearing. wish i had a pic of what it might look it. lol


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Name this tune... (JVita08)*

if your motor needs to be fixed im getting pretty good at doing that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I've never really heard a sound like that before, I'd say check cam timing 


_Modified by WeeZFan69 at 4:08 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Name this tune... (WeeZFan69)*

i wouldn't drive it till u know its not a rod bearing. just drop the oil pan and see if u can feel any slack in the rod. or metal in the oil. i mean if u don't think it is maybe ur right. but it sure sounds like it in the video to me.


----------



## mightymidget (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (thisismike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisismike* »_sounds a lot like a spun rod bearing. id put money on it.

x2
One of my lifters was knackered and made lots of noise but it sounded totally different to yours.
The sound your getting is deeper and more of a pronounced knock. Sounds like a spun rod bearing to me or something more drastic than just a lifter.
Please post back when you find the cause. Good Luck....


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Name this tune... (mightymidget)*

Can't wait until he gets around to working on this thing, the suspense is killing me!


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Name this tune... (mightymidget)*

I've never heard a lifter sound like that thats for sure


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (not SoQuick)*

I worked on the car this pass sunday and I found that the rear cam was off a tooth. So I took the rear sprocket off and timed the cam correctly via the crank marker, cam tool and torqued everything together. I rotated the crank a few times and everything lined up correctly... I had to work the next day so I finally finished putting everything back together tuesday night... (outside in the cold b4 the snow)
so today, I started it with everything crossed






















and here it is...
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...1.flv
http://s6.photobucket.com/albu...1.flv
sounds like a normal vr now... will drive it this weekend if the roads are somewhat clean/clear...







to everyone! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PjS860ct at 3:52 PM 1-29-2009_


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

awesome. glad i was wrong


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (thisismike)*

Me too!!!


----------



## mightymidget (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Me too







Would have betted my wife on it being a rod shells








Anyways glad you got it sorted. Now you can hear the engine over the previous knock you'll start to hear other anoying noises that need sorting!!
Is that lifter tap I can hear


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (mightymidget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mightymidget* »_Is that lifter tap I can hear









o stop it















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PjS860ct* »_sounds like a normal vr now... 

Yeah right, sounds like you will need some chains soon














JK


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

Interesting...
Good to hear it's no longer producing the noise, kinda makes you wonder though; what exactly was it that was producing the noise while the rear bank's cam timing was off by a tooth?
Anyway, good news that the noise is gone.


----------



## mightymidget (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: Name this tune... (BLSport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLSport* »_Interesting...
kinda makes you wonder though; what exactly was it that was producing the noise while the rear bank's cam timing was off by a tooth?


Probably to do with pre-detonation (or something like that). If it's not fuleing and compressing at the correct time then all sorts of strange things can happen. I'm no expert though...


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (mightymidget)*

this was my fault







... my car is obd1 but the long block i got is obd2 so the cam magnet and timing cover needed to be swapped so i can use my old sensors... so i took off the cam magnet without putting the cam tool and in the process the rear cam must have moved a little... bc i though that it wouldnt move, but it did, so lesson learn for the future
















and its snowing here a little so i cant even drive the car


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

I bet that the noise was a piston(s) hitting some valves. I bet that a leakdown test would confirm that you have some slightly bent valves. Either that or you have a ridiculous amount of luck that the valves were barely contacting and did not bent.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Name this tune... (PjS860ct)*

I am willing to bet that the noise was a piston(s) contacting valves. A leakdown test would confirm that there are most likely slightly bent valves. Either that or you are the luckiest person and they were just barely contacting the valves and did not bend anything. However i highly doubt that is the case.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Name this tune... (92g60gti)*

i am a pretty lucky person though


----------

